# Problème carte vidéo



## Goliath (16 Juillet 2008)

Hello la tribu, 
...j'ai essayé de relancer le post que j'avais lancé il y a quelques mois mais je pense qu'après la réorganisation du forum ce n'est plus possible...

bon ben voilà, je reviens à lassaut avec mon éternel problème hardware car il sest vérifié que sen est bien un... toute la difficulté résidé à déceler d'où il vient... 

Voici les étapes auquelles j'ai procédé par après...

- Jai réinstallé Leopard tout propre...
- Jai enlevé la deuxième carte vidéo ATI Radeon 7000 et branché mon deuxième écran directement sur la carte vidéo (ATI Radeon 9600 Pro) dorigine du G5 avec un adaptateur ADC -> VGA (payé 60 euros sur Ebay, cest pas donné) donc pour résumer je me retrouve avec 2 écrans branchés sur la carte dorigine. Le résultat est le suivant:  je nai plus aucun plantage au moment de minimiser mes fenêtres mais jai toujours des problèmes daffichage qui se résument à des icônes incomplètes, du texte de mon finder coupé en deux, des boutons à moitié visibles bred des pixels manquants dans laffichage et tout ceci de façon très aléatoire (pas très fréquemment mais très dérangeant...), impossible de dire après quelle manoeuvre cela arrive...
Mes doutes se portent cette fois-ci sur le malfonctionnement de la carte ATI Radeon 9600 Pro ou sur une barrette de mémoire défectueuse. Existe-t-il un logiciel qui puisse me le dire de façon sure? Je pense à TechTool ... toute autre suggestion et proposition est la bienvenue...

inchallah


----------



## Goliath (25 Juillet 2008)

bon, apparemment mon post ninspire guère personne... mais bon je continue a faire mes tests...

Voici les étapes auxquelles j'ai procédé par après:  puisquavec la carte ATI Radeon 9600 Pro les problèmes ont commencé à sintensifier, jai décidé denlever tout à fait la carte et jai installé la ATI Radeon 7000. Résultat: quasi tous les problèmes daffichage ont disparu, je dis quasi parce quencore de temps en temps jai quelques boutons qui prennent de drôles de formes et quelques pixels viennent à manquer, mais comparé à lautre carte il y a une nette différence. 
Jai une question et jespère que quelquun pourra y répondre: est-ce il y a des cartes vidéo à bannir pour un G5 Bi-Pro 2.5 GHz sous Leopard? Si le problème vient de la carte quelle autre carte me conseilleriez-vous ?...si maintenant le problème vient dune barrette mémoire alors là cest toute une autre histoire...


----------



## jerG (2 Août 2008)

Tu n'as pas de CD Apple Hardware Test? Ce serait le meilleurs moyen de savoir si tu as un problème de hardware...


----------



## fransoi5978 (10 Août 2008)

Essayes L'AHT et si ca ne donne rien tu peux essayer TechTool pro.


----------



## Goliath (11 Août 2008)

...tiens, je ne savais même pas que CD Apple Hardware Test existait... je suppose qu'il se trouve aussi sur le cd d'origine de Leopard?


----------



## fransoi5978 (11 Août 2008)

Il est sur le CD que tu a eu avec le mac. Normalement c'est Tiger. Si tu as un CD de léoprd je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un AHT dessus. Tu l'as acheté après léopard ?


----------



## Goliath (13 Août 2008)

...j'ai les deux, ce sont les versions officielles achetés dans des boutiques Apple... je n'achète jamais des bécanes neuves, qui sait peut-être l'année prochaine je passerai sur du neuf et sur Intel...donc si j'ai bien compris je devrais trouver l'utilitaire AHT sur les cd d'installation mais est-il censé diagnostiquer la carte vidéo?


----------



## fransoi5978 (13 Août 2008)

Dans ce cas tu as le CD qui doit être gris (celui d'origine) et donc dessus il doit avoir écrit "included AHT" ou un truc du même genre.


----------



## Goliath (24 Août 2008)

bon ben là je lève mes mains au ciel et je vous demande de l'aide...

...je pensai que mes problèmes de carte vidéo étaient presque fini mais je m'aperçois que non seulement ce ne sont pas des problèmes de carte vidéo (maintenant les deux cartes vidéo ensemble ne me donnent plus de soucis, ou presque...) mais bien des problèmes de mémoire et c'est le test AHT qui me le dit, mais alors pour y comprendre quelque chose il faut être sorti d'un asile de fou car cela fait une journée entière que je lance le test (qui dure looooooongtemps!) et que j'essaye de comprendre quelle barrette (1,2,3... toutes????) pose problème, je m'explique:

Voici d'abord mes slots:
- slot [1/1] J11/J12
- slot [2/2] J13/J14
- slot [3/3] J41/J42
- slot [4/4] J43/J44
sur lesquelles j'ai 4 barrettes, 2 Kingston/Samsung de 512mb et 2 MBS de 1024mb = 3GB. 

Pour une bonne exécution du test (test étendu) j'ai isolé les barrettes par paire et donc lancé le test chaque fois par 2 de la même marque et capacité d'abord sur les premiers 2 slots (1/1) et là j'ai eu un code erreur pour les barrettes de marque MBS qui est le suivant:
2MEM/102/4: DIMM0/J11
j'ai inversé les barrettes MBS toujours sur les premiers 2 slots (1/1) et là ça passe... étrangement il ne me donne plus aucun code erreur   il aurait dû me signaler le code erreur sur le slot J12
...je lance le même test (premiers 2 slots [1/1] ) avec les barrettes Kingston/Samsung de 512mb, je me dis que je connais la marque (j'ai toujours opté pour des Samsung) et elles ne me donneront aucun problème, et bien non j'ai le même code erreur d'avant avec la différence au niveau du chiffre 102:
2MEM/101/4: DIMM0/J11

...bon ben j'inverse les barrettes Kingston/Samsung toujours sur les premiers 2 slots (1/1) et boom voici un autre code erreur:
2MEM/101/4: DIMM1/J12

Je recommence le même test mais cette fois-ci sur les la deuxième ligne de slots d'abord avec les barrettes de marque MBS puis avec les Samsung et toujours des codes erreurs...même sur la troisième ligne de slots, ...comment est-ce possible? Est-il possible que toutes mes barrettes soient naze??

Le "test rapide" d'AHT ne donne aucun souci avec aucune des barrettes,...est-ce que AHT est fiable comme analyse??? ... ça m'a l'air assez 'leger' comme test...

Question: en ouvrant la capot du G5 et an ayant la carte mère en face quelle est la série J11, J13, J41, J43? celle du haut ou celle du bas?

J'ai pour finir laissé les deux barrettes qui apparemment avaient bien passé le test et toujours les mêmes problèmes d'affichage.... y en à marre!!!! ...  

...un coup de pouce serait le bienvenu... help... 

...bon, Techtool 4.6.1 me dit que mes barrettes sont ok


----------



## Goliath (26 Août 2008)

...je viens d'acheter 2 nouvelles barrettes de 1GB, on verra bien si ce sont les maudites barrettes actuelles qui me donnent du fil à retordre sinon cela veut dire que je me pencherai à nouveau sur la carte graphique d'origine...  :hein:


----------



## Goliath (27 Août 2008)

...j'aurais pu lancer un blog...


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2008)

Tu mets bien tes barrettes en opposition ?
Les 512Mo en 1 et les 1Go en 2 par exemple. Voilà le montage :


----------



## Goliath (6 Septembre 2008)

...même avec les 2 nouvelles barrettes de 1 Gb chacune et installées sans les autres barrettes le problème persiste, donc la RAM n'a rien à voir (merci AHT  )

... c'est la carte vidéo d'origine (donc la ATI Radeon 9600 Pro) car quand je fais tourner mon Mac avec seulement la ATI Radeon 7000 le problème est quasi parti ...ou presque... il y a des infimes petits problèmes d'affichage et très rarement... je suppose que Leopard y est aussi pour quelque chose... bref j'aurais tout essayé comme test... :modo: :hosto:


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2008)

Elles sont sur quels slots tes barrettes ?


----------



## Goliath (6 Septembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Elles sont sur quels slots tes barrettes ?



...je l'ai écrit plus haut...

_Voici d'abord mes slots:
- slot [1/1] J11/J12
- slot [2/2] J13/J14
- slot [3/3] J41/J42
- slot [4/4] J43/J44_

... 1/1... puis 2/2 et ainsi de suite... les barrettes sont bien installées...


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2008)

Ben, plus haut, tu disais que tu ne savais comment repérer les slots, d'où la photo et ma question.
A laquelle tu ne répond pas.
Ces nouvelles barrettes sont installés (seules) dans quels slots, le 1 du haut avec le 1 du bas ? T'as essayé les quatres combinaisons possibles ?


----------



## Goliath (7 Septembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Ben, plus haut, tu disais que tu ne savais comment repérer les slots, d'où la photo et ma question.
> A laquelle tu ne répond pas.
> Ces nouvelles barrettes sont installés (seules) dans quels slots, le 1 du haut avec le 1 du bas ? T'as essayé les quatres combinaisons possibles ?



...oui en effet sorry j'avais oublié de signaler que pour finir j'avais trouvé la doc... mais de toute façon j'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons possibles (1/1, 2/2,...) et j'en déduis que les barrettes sont ok et que AHT c'est du gadget à 2 balles...

...merci en tout cas


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2008)

Ok, alors j'espère que c'est effectivement la carte vidéo qui te joue des tours et non la carte mère


----------



## Goliath (7 Septembre 2008)

...j'ai pensé moi aussi à la carte mère mais là par contre AHT me dit que c'est ok...

...merci pour l'intérêt


----------

